# Special at Penzey's Sunday, Monday, and maybe longer



## taxlady (Oct 13, 2019)

From Penzey's on Facebook:

"If you were on our Voice of Cooking email list you would have seen first thing Saturday that over at penzeys.com we’ve reduced the spending needed for free regular shipping from the usual $40 to just $25 and have a great deal on our Justice Seasoning plus $1 Minced Garlic and Pico Fruta."

I won't copy and paste more, because it's political and we don't do politics here at DC. If you want to know more, here's the link to the full explanation on Facebook. It's a public post. You do not need to be logged in to FB to read it. Link


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 13, 2019)

Ha, figures they reduced shipping now! I just got my order yesterday!  Ah well, I got the reduced-price Justice and restocked my major go-tos, Fox Point and Frozen Pizza Seasoning, so I did spend enough to get free shipping.


----------



## skilletlicker (Oct 13, 2019)

Don't usually trade with Penzey's but there is a store 2.4 miles from home. Think I'll take a walk on over there tomorrow and tell them I'm buying whateveritis to support of their stand.


----------

